# bosch guide bushings



## 76trombones (Dec 27, 2011)

need proper bushings for a bosch 1617 EVS to use with aLeigh R9PlusJig


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, you can use the RA1100 adapter in your quick release which accepts PC style guide bushings.


----------

